# Dk



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

*File Name*: DK
*File Submitter*: dkdude7
*File Submitted*: 10 Jul 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

Here is a slingshot design I have came up with. I have used it on my last 3-4 slingshots and absolutely love it! 
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:22553]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:22357]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:22280]
-Derek (dkdude7)

Click here to download this file


----------

